# theming gtk/qt/fonts/icons



## Alain De Vos (Apr 9, 2021)

Which style/font/icons do you use ?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 9, 2021)

I use `Consolas` in x11/rxvt-unicode. I own a Windows license, so I think that's ok for local usage  – and this is just a perfect monospace font.

Other than that: whatever is the default. Theming is so 2000


----------



## mickey (Apr 9, 2021)

Fonts: Noto Sans, Terminus
Icons: Breeze Dark


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 9, 2021)

Courier 10 Pitch (bitstream) for system-wide consistency.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 9, 2021)

For fonts I tend to use IBM Plex

If the font doesn't impress you, the absurd over-engineered website will 

https://www.ibm.com/plex/

I agree with Zirias the last good theme was the Simpsons themes running on my Windows 98 computer.

You will never get a consistent look and feel so it isn't worth even trying. Embrace the eclectic look of all the default toolkits and show no regrets!


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 9, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> absurd over-engineered website


understatement of the day


----------



## jmos (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm using "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" as fixed font, and in all other cases "Liberation Sans"; Tried a lot over many years, but any other I've tested so far didn't last long… IBMs mentioned x11-fonts/plex-ttf (hey, package/port - no need for the website) was again such a nice try, but… (Same for the X11 terminal - I always switch back to the classic xterm.)

Icons: I've just installed the ones that my packages are depending on - extended by themes and icons an installed program like Claws Mail offers. As Xfe is my file manager (that's where I mainly see icons - and Xfe brings its own ones) choosing something special is nothing I would see anywhere. But anyway, icons are pointing to the GNOME-Brave ones since years.

Mouse cursor is the "cursor-jimmac-theme" package.

To get themes consistent I'm using "gtk2" as QT theme  The best tools to set up QT (& GTK) on a machine not running any of those desktops is IMO running "lxqt-config-appearance" (from package lxqt-config) and/or "qt5ct".

I've installed some GTK themes that are not available as package, so f.e. the "Stylish-Gtk-Theme" I'm using at the moment (https://github.com/vinceliuice/stylish-gtk-theme - and from that the "Azul" colors).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 12, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> You will never get a consistent look and feel so it isn't worth even trying. Embrace the eclectic look of all the default toolkits and show no regrets!


I beg to differ. I can get a consistent theme to my laptops.

All IBM jittePads look identical taking into account screen size and CPU differences shown in monitoring height of Gkrellm2.

IBM jittePad W520

IBM jittePad T61


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 12, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I beg to differ. I can get a consistent theme to my laptops.
> 
> All IBM jittePads look identical taking into account screen size and CPU differences shown in monitoring height of Gkrellm2.



True, I think you are close. However a few niggling issues come to mind. For example the font on your file manager and the music player are different. One is sans, one is serif. The general widget colour is also slightly different. The music player is grey but a slightly more blue shade.

And as soon as you open up Gimp, Chrome or Firefox any kind of look has gone out the window!

Absolutely not an issue for us but macOS and Windows (7 and below because 8 and 10 are a mess!) fanatics would start to get upset.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 13, 2021)

I fiddled with the font on the playlist of Audacious and was lucky to get a font back where the listing would appear, so I settle for functionality. The playlist is blue though and that lends to the overall IBM color scheme.

If I go with my preferred red, black and white theme to match my avatar with a skin to match from xmms I get a more consistent look with different wallpapers. (I saved the whole xmms-skins-huge-src-1.0.0.tar.gz before it was removed from the ports tree, 78.5MB, free for the asking.)

This is one and a few more are listed under it so no sense linking them all:

Bloodflow - Dissolve of Humanity as the wallpaper is named.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 13, 2021)

For GTK & KDE i use: x11-themes/nordic-theme
Icons: https://github.com/zayronxio/Zafiro-icons
Fonts: x11-fonts/ubuntu-font


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 17, 2021)

There are some tools to configure:
qt5ct ; lxqt-config-appearance ; obconf-qt ;;lxappearance ;obconf ;mate-appearance-properties ; xfce4-apperance-settings
As I use lxqt I only need the first three.
export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct
I use dejavu 11 font everywhere on desktop.
And mono font everywhere in editors.
Openbox theme Artwiz-boxed.


----------

